# New Enclosure Volume Calculators



## Sonnie

Thanks to *avaserfi* and *NEO Dan*, we have created several enclosure volume calculators for your use in helping you build your subwoofer enclosures. Accurate calculation of enclosure volume is essential in designing a properly functioning subwoofer. These calculators will calculate the volume for square, rectangular, triangular, trapezoidal and cylinder tube subwoofer enclosures, sealed or ported, including driver volume, bracing volume and port volume displacement. I have always found these handy and used them at various other sites... I am glad we have our very own now, customized for us.

Enclosure Volume Calculators (EVC)


Sample images:


----------



## texfrazer

WOW!! I am away for about a month and The Shack gets all sorts of new and cool stuff! This is really awesome. I can't begin to think about how many hours I spent trying to calculate out the volume of various sub installations over the years. This really rocks!


----------

